# Who likes wine?



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

What are your faves? White? Red? Port? 

For the ladies, a nice white Zinfandel?


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

I only like red. I dont even like champagne, unless its an expensive bottle!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I like port. one of my faves is Whiskers Blake. I also like Fonseca Bin 27. what I would like to find is a good Chilean Port. I would also like to get a few bottles of Alba Port from NJ. some of the best stuff I've had in a while


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

forgop said:


> What are your faves? White? Red? Port?
> 
> For the ladies, a nice white Zinfandel?


I enjoy all sorts of wine. Reds, whites, Ports, Sherry, Champagne and Spumante...

I found a great wine from VA that is PERFECT for cigars - in fact, the vintner highly recommends it to be drunk with cigars. It's called Alicante Bouschet from Valhalla winery in Roanoke. I highly recommend that if you can find it to go ahead and get some. Valhallawines.com. You won't be sorry!

A blurb from their site: "Alicante Bouschet
We are the only grower of this true red grape (the juice is actually red) outside the state of California. Alicante is opaque black in color reminiscent of ink with aromas of dark fruit, cassis, and tobacco. This full bodied wine compliments a cigar by magnifying the flavor tremendously. Come to our tasting room and enjoy a glass of this rarity."

CD


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

I drink wine on occasion, usually reds. Pinot Noirs, Cabernet Sauvingnon or Shiraz. The best red I had was a "3 Rings Cabernet Sauvignon 2004", I went on a massive internet search after I enjoyed a bottle with my wife at Papa's Steakhouse, unable to find it anywhere. It's from Australia. Maybe someone on here has heard of it?

I prefer a good beer though, I'm a lightweight and wine hits me pretty hard compared to a couple of strong beers, or a cocktail.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm far from an expert, but I like the dry finish of a Chardonnay. Merlots are nice as well, and we usually keep a Reisling around for my wife (she likes the sweet stuff).


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I enjoy wines - especially a nice Shiraz. However, as my wife does not drink it with me, my bottles usually remain sealed until "good company" comes over. Drinking a whole bottle by myself does quite a number on me.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a bit of a sweettooth when it comes to wine. I tend to like reisling, merlot, shiraz, (red) zinfandel, and port - some champagne. And whatever it is, I like it a bit chilled. Most people seem to think that reds should be served at "room temperature" usually ~70 degrees. Actually, I've heard it's SUPPOSED to be "cellar temperature", more like 50-55 degrees...
OR, I'm just a heathen.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Not much experience, 
but I like the Pinot Grigio.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> I have a bit of a sweettooth when it comes to wine. I tend to like reisling, merlot, shiraz, (red) zinfandel, and port - some champagne. And whatever it is, I like it a bit chilled. Most people seem to think that reds should be served at "room temperature" usually ~70 degrees. Actually, I've heard it's SUPPOSED to be "cellar temperature", more like 50-55 degrees...
> OR, I'm just a heathen.


That is pretty much my taste. Tend to shy away from dry wines. Some port can be a bit overly sweet for me.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Since every male in my family has had a heart attack by age forty, I try to have a glass every night. Latest was Gnarley Head Cabernet. Pretty darn good. Don't like anything dry at all.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I love most all whites and some reds. There are a bunch of excellent wineries here in Wisconsin and my wife and I have been to most of them :biggrin:

My absoloute favorite a vidal from Cedar Creek Winery. Their vidal has won awards all over the world and is amazing...and only $9 a bottle


----------



## Wang Lung-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

My Wife and I attended the Amador County(CA) Crush Party this year. Amador County is renowned for Zin. However, I absolutely fell in love with Barbera, and to a slightly lesser extent Sangiovese. We bought these varietals from several of the 30 some odd participating vineyards, and our favorite was http://dobraz.com/.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> Since every male in my family has had a heart attack by age forty, I try to have a glass every night. Latest was Gnarley Head Cabernet. Pretty darn good. Don't like anything dry at all.


Go for the shiraz's bud... they are the most heart healthy!! By far.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have just started getting into wines. The reason is two fold. I am a huge bear guy, and it was starting to show on my gut...so I started working out, eating more healthy, and I usually drink wine now inplace of bear. Also my wife decided we were going to get into wine.... I have cigars she gets wine!!!! Her words  I have mostly only sampled the "value" wines Yellow Tail, and similair brands. I find myself leaning towards the reds. I drink mostly shiraz for the heart healthy aspect. My wife however loves the sweet whites. I have found a nice lil affordable port called Six Grapes. It goes for about 15 bucks a bottle, is slightly sweet, nothing overpowering. I also found it goes outstandingly well with a 601 blue lable


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

I favour dry red wine. I really enjoy Austrailian wines. I find them to be more full bodied. A nice accompaniment to a fine cigar.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I like Chilean reds and i found a great wine at Rockbridge Va its a dessert wine..I think it was called V'oro


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Lok17 said:


> I have just started getting into wines. The reason is two fold. I am a huge bear guy, and it was starting to show on my gut...so I started working out, eating more healthy, and I usually drink wine now inplace of bear. Also my wife decided we were going to get into wine.... I have cigars she gets wine!!!! Her words  I have mostly only sampled the "value" wines Yellow Tail, and similair brands. I find myself leaning towards the reds. I drink mostly shiraz for the heart healthy aspect. My wife however loves the sweet whites. I have found a nice lil affordable port called Six Grapes. It goes for about 15 bucks a bottle, is slightly sweet, nothing overpowering. I also found it goes outstandingly well with a 601 blue lable


bear? bear is good if its cooked right. the amount of fat in bear leands it to being mixed with venison and making bbq in the vein of pulled pork. and it goes well with a nice soft red too!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

merlots, zins(enjoy old vines the best), ice, most ports(fladgate10-20-30,sandemann,wares 10-20-30,fonseca,dow's) guess you get the picture


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Poss253a said:


> I favour dry red wine. I really enjoy Austrailian wines. I find them to be more full bodied. A nice accompaniment to a fine cigar.


I agree whole heartedly!
Most the good wines (especially the shiraz) are coming from Austrailia right now. There are also gome good zin blinds that are really good this year.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

b128thopen said:


> I agree whole heartedly!
> Most the good wines (especially the shiraz) are coming from Austrailia right now. There are also gome good zin blinds that are really good this year.


If you haven't tried Greg Norman's Shiraz, pick up a bottle - GREAT stuff. Saw it locally at Total Wine for ~$11, normally closer to $15.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> If you haven't tried Greg Norman's Shiraz, pick up a bottle - GREAT stuff. Saw it locally at Total Wine for ~$11, normally closer to $15.


Yes, I have. It was a little less complex than i like a Shiraz, but still good all the same. 
Have you had "The Ripper" Its a Hope Estates (W. Austrlia) Its about $16-$18 and is my fav in that price range.
And of course there is Molly Dooker! :leph:


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

Not sure if anyones seen this, but...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t9901-the-big-red-monster.html

Anyway, I like big and bold when it comes to wine. I am not a connoisseur or anything like that, but rather a spectator so to say. I probably drink 1-2 bottles a month, and almost always with a cigar. I like the reds, especially Cabs and Zins, but occasionally partake in whites. Ports are in a class all to themselves, IMO, although I have always had them after dinner, and amazingly, never with a cigar. I think I will take Loks advice and try the Six Grapes with a 601.


----------



## tedski-cl (May 3, 2007)

Wine is good stuff. I enjoy reds for the most part - Pinot, Cab, Merlot, Syrah, Bordeaux / Rhone blends, etc. I'll also have an occasional Chardonnay, white Bordeaux or Rose during the warmer months.

This is a great time for wine as many countries are making some phenomenal juice. The 2005 vintage is shaping up to be one of the best for French wine - and even with the dollar in the tank, there are many good values out there.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I only drink reds. I started out with whites and then switched over. Whites are too sweet to me now. I can drink port but only in small quantaties. Right now my favorite is Blackstone Merlot.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> If you haven't tried Greg Norman's Shiraz, pick up a bottle - GREAT stuff. Saw it locally at Total Wine for ~$11, normally closer to $15.


Thanks will try. Always was leary about the Greg Norman wine. Afraid it would start out great and flop at the end:biggrin:

Hey look at me, I made a golf joke:brick:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I mostly like Reds. Merlot, Pinot Noir... This time of year I like getting Beaujolais Nouvea. Had a bottle last night. Not as good as last years but still good!


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

For some crazy reviews of wine, check out Gary VAY-NER-CHUCK over at wine TV. He's a self-taught guy with plenty of personality from New York.

http://tv.winelibrary.com/


----------



## eric1489 (Sep 20, 2007)

oregon pinot is my current flavor..........I would agree with some that the Aussie Syrah is some of the best stuff around, but I must also say that I think that Spain is right there with them. California is pricing themselves out of the game in my opinion. 

For a VERY good price you can get the YELLOWTAIL RESERVE which for around $11 is one of the best value wines around. Also seek out Bulletin Syrah for a good value wine.

ej


----------

